# Your Favourite Videogame Villains



## Dash-then-Guard (Jun 19, 2010)

Just list your favorite bad guys, and if you feel like it, post a pic of them(clean and use spoilers to keep the posts small).

my personal list:

Albert Wesker, from the Resident Evil series until it hit the fifth game
http://haonotes.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/albert-wesker-sentado.jpg
Sunglasses in the Dark!

Wesker, who would have thought that your dear Captain was working for the badguys?
Albert planned every move perfectly to achieve his goals, his death and rebirth, the destruction of Racoon City, the Uroboros project; and everything could have gone perfectly if it wasnÂ´t because of CHRIIIIIIIIIIIISS Redfield and his steroids.

I liked him better before I knew he was "manufactured".

Liquid Snake, from the Metal Gear Solid series
http://forceoperationsx.webs.com/mgs-liquid-snake.jpg
"Brrrrrrother!"

Ah! Liquid, I bet he never passed 8th grade on his own.

Alfred Ashford, from Resident Evil: Code Veronica
http://www.bakane.net/thairesidentevil/recv/characters/alfred.jpg
"How Dare You!"

Man, this guy sure made Code Veronica unique, he was hilarious and his freakouts were one of the most amusing things to watch, too bad he died, he could have been a good major character.

Dimentio, from Super Paper Mario
http://www.mariowiki.com/images/3/3e/DimentioPose.JPG
Living proof that you canÂ´t judge a book by his cover

At first sight, he seemed like the typical clown-esque villain, then he proved me wrong, his goals are nothing more than destroy everything and everyone to make something better out of it. He would have been more than happy inside of a Play-doh factory.

The Joker, most Batman games
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_I4giH7T_l...uteuUysj8/s400/batman-arkham-asylum-joker.jpg
"Lets put a smile on that face!"

Another high quality villain, who would kill just for his very own personal amusement, he wouldnÂ´t care less what happens, as long as he can laugh his ass off to it.

Izanami, from Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
http://th03.deviantart.net/fs44/300W/f/2009/153/0/f/Izanami_Persona_4_by_moai666.jpg
Gas Station attendants are evul!!1!

Pretty much trolled you for no reason, and almost destroyed the world because her husband left her in the Underworld, looking horribly rotten and fucked up.

Kazama/Terumi, from Blazblue: Continuum Shift
http://pressthepsbutton.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/hazama.jpg
"Lemme show you the truth, the truth called Despair!"

Created Time Loop.
Mind-raped a little kid to make him cut his big broÂ´s arm.
Pisses off vampires.
Failed Experiment almost destroys the world.
Successful Experiment is going to destroy the world anyway.
Hazama, the King of Trolls.

Vergil, from Devil May Cry 3 and Devil May Cry 1
http://tearsofsparda.com/images/vergil1.jpg
"Might controls everything, and without strenght, you cannot protect anything, let alone yourself"

He is willing to fuck the whole human world to become stronger(as if that was going to bring his mommy back)
He is a bitch in Dante Must Die, but damn, I love his assholish behaviour and all of his lines are made of solid win.
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c256/iarm/DevilMayCry/NeloAngelo.jpg
"Come on"

First Boss fight I ever felt I was playing against another human being.

Kefka Palazzo, from Final Fantasy VI and Dissidia
http://www.gamerdna.com/uimage/aFoCiEu/large/kefka-dissidia-jpg.jpg
"Life... dreams... hope... Where do they come from? And where do they go? Such meaningless things... I'll destroy them all!"

By far, the best antagonist Final Fantasy will ever have, he might not be the most powerful, but his sadistic and wicked nature make him my favourite.

Gotta give credit to the man who made fools of the people who had perceived him as one, including the gamer.ï»¿

Kefka, the sadistic, crazy, demonic clown, whoï»¿ became a god, then wanted to destroy everything.

Why is he so epic? let see:
He was infused with magic(on his own free will)
He poisoned an entire kingdom for the lulz
He absorbed all the magic in the universe
He committed an Esper Genocide
He fucked up the planet pretty bad
When he got bored of it, he decided to Delete Fucking Everything!
Even when you defeated him, he took all the magic with him, so either way, you didnÂ´t win

If I made any video game villian I'd model him/her after Kefka. Just insane, it keeps you interested. It's a psychological thing really...

Besides, he is a much better villain than the Emo MamaÂ´s Boy will ever be. Oh yeah, I said it.


----------



## Dash-then-Guard (Jun 19, 2010)

...

Umm, yeah, your spoilers are kinda fucked up, so lemme just put the links then


----------



## Flatline (Jun 19, 2010)

IGN's top 100 video game villains

GLaDOS is the number one. And yeah, she is my favorite, too.

I don't really have any others, maybe Dr. Breen from Half-Life 2, dunno.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm the only one who liked Zagi in Tales of Vesperia. MUAHAHAHAHA. Dhaos also deserves some mention considering he actually played the whole, "I'm not evil...I'm a terrorist by your standards"-card well. (When it wasn't done that much, mind you.) 

Lacertus Rex in Sands of Destruction is also a complete bastard. 

And Jafar/Vizier...I wonder if he's related to Jaffar. I remember him in Prince of Persia 2. (How on earth I beat that game and realized what the Shadow Prince transformation was I have *no* clue.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Barbatos. BUUURRRUUUUUAAAAAA


Uh... Valtome(Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn), Oliver(Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance), Sonia(Fire Emblem: The Blazing Sword)... I've been playing lots of Fire Emblem recently.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

Weskler
Andrew Ryan
President John Henry Eden
Necromorphs


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

Who could not like mother brain?





She's analyzing you...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2010)

dr. nefarious
[yt]hsKKbofNerk[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

The Master, though I don't really like trying to give him a simple label like "BAD GUY".  Antagonist is more appropriate, I think.

Officer Frank Tenpenny.  Fucking asshole.  "See you around." Voiced by Samuel L. Jackson, BTW.  I love to hate the son of a bitch.  He's a great villain.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Dagoth Ur from _Morrowind_ and The Elder God from the _Soul Reaver_ series.  Dagoth Ur because of his history / madness (I have a bit of a fascination with insane but not batshit bad guys), and The Elder God gets points from Tony Jay alone.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Majora.

Ho could there be any other choice?


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Majora.
> 
> Ho could there be any other choice?


 For some reason, this just reminded me of the Bonnes from _Megaman Legends_.  Ah well.

The Master from _Fallout_ is a good runner up.  Somewhat off in his philosophy, but the right idea (well, right insofar that Mutants & Super Mutants could deal with the troubles of the Wastes much more handily than Joe Schmoe).  That they were a predominantly retarded, sterile, and decomposing bunch that could easily be swayed to violence was about the only flaw in his plan (Albeit a pretty gaping one).


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For some reason, this just reminded me of the Bonnes from _Megaman Legends_.  Ah well.
> 
> The Master from _Fallout_ is a good runner up.  Somewhat off in his philosophy, but the right idea (well, right insofar that Mutants & Super Mutants could deal with the troubles of the Wastes much more handily than Joe Schmoe).  That they were a predominantly retarded, sterile, and decomposing bunch that could easily be swayed to violence was about the only flaw in his plan (Albeit a pretty gaping one).


 I love you dude, but I don't get either reference. I just know that Majora=love, if, you know, apocalypses turn you on.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For some reason, this just reminded me of the Bonnes from _Megaman Legends_.  Ah well.


How could I forget Tron Bonne. She is on my desktop wallpaper for crying out loud!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The Master from _Fallout_ is a good runner up.  Somewhat off in his philosophy, but the right idea (well, right insofar that Mutants & Super Mutants could deal with the troubles of the Wastes much more handily than Joe Schmoe).  That they were a predominantly retarded, sterile, and decomposing bunch that could easily be swayed to violence was about the only flaw in his plan (Albeit a pretty gaping one).


 
He didn't know that they were sterile and he knew that the problem with the stupid mutants was that the person being dipped had already been exposed to radioactivity + traces of mutated airborne FEV present in the post-apoc air.  He knew that if he could find a "pure" specimen, one with little to no exposure to either, he could probably create a reasonably smart mutant.  In the meantime the dum-dums could handle his grunt work and he could stay psychically linked to all of them.

Hey, nobody said Psycho Mantis? For shame.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Bandana Waddle Dee is teh best.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2010)

Poke from Earthbound/Mother.
Bob Page from Deus Ex. 
Pius Agustus
Dr. Wily despite him being a failure.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 19, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Bob Page from Deus Ex.


 Walton Simons IMO was more worthy of mention, seemingly the more competent of the two.  When he activated your Killswitch, he also had the common sense of sending troops instead of waiting for it to tick down to zero.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Dr. Wily despite him being a failure.


 
That guy has determination, you can't argue on that.  Did he finally die for good after all?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Walton Simons IMO was more worthy of mention, seemingly the more competent of the two.  When he activated your Killswitch, he also had the common sense of sending troops instead of waiting for it to tick down to zero.



It's the difference between the field commander and the general. He was operating off his previous experience with Paul, Page engineered the virus and had the plan and was willing to sacrifice everything and anything to achieve that end. If there was any other more dastardly equal and an inconspicuous villain, it would be Morgan.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 19, 2010)

One of them is probably Giygas if only because he's a digital manifestation of childhood trauma.

The Guy, because of all the unholy bullshit you endure just getting to him.


----------



## Karimah (Jun 20, 2010)

I love Albert Wesker 'cuz he has a more developed history than a lot of baddies I've met in the video gaming world. 

I also love Pyramid Head from Silent Hill, not because he's some sort of internet sex idol, but because of what he represented in the games. I think everyone can relate to PH, even in the slightest bit. Not to mention the Great Knife is effing AWESOME.


----------



## Volug (Jun 20, 2010)

*Tales of Symphonia Spoilers*

Mithos/Yggdrasil always interested me.  Mostly the signs of Mithos's sanity slipping (when he manages to revive Martel for a short while).  Living for a few thousand years under the belief you were doing what was best for the world/sister, then finally reviving her only to be told that you were doing it all wrong and should set things right.  He goes into denial, mixes things up, and bursts out in maniacal laughter at points.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Sephiroth  - FF7
Kefka  - FF6
The Jackal  - Farcry 2
Akira Nishkiyama  - Yakuza
Wesker  - Resident Evil series
The End  - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Psycho Mantis  - Metal Gear Solid
Gene  - Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops
Colossi  - Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## furvien (Jun 20, 2010)

1.makerov (cod4 mw)
2.liquid ocelot (metal gear solid)
3.sniper wolf (metal gear solid)
4.the End (metal gear solid)


----------



## Korex (Jun 20, 2010)

Ridley
Sephiroth
Zeus


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Ed the Undying



> *_ After defeating him for the first time _
> 
> You triumphantly step over the mummy's fallen husk, and reach for the Holy MacGuffin within the sarcophagus. It is nearly within your grasp, when you suddenly feel a bony grip on your ankle. "Not that easy, kiddo. Undying, remember?"
> 
> ...



Basically a mummified version of the Black Night. I never get tired of killing this guy.


----------



## Basch (Jun 20, 2010)

Victor Delacroix - Chaos Legion
Sephiroth - Final Fantasy VII
Seifer - Final Fantasy VIII
Liquid Snake - Metal Gear Solid
Ocelot - Metal Gear Solid
Piramid Head - Silent Hill


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2010)

Ridley


----------



## kashaki (Jun 20, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> IGN's top 100 video game villains
> 
> GLaDOS is the number one. And yeah, she is my favorite, too.
> 
> I don't really have any others, maybe Dr. Breen from Half-Life 2, dunno.


About the same for me.


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Liquid Snake

Sniper Wolf

Psycho Mantis 

Albert Wesker


----------



## Terranul (Jun 20, 2010)

Porky Minch - Mother
Captain Syrup - Wario Land
Kuja - FFIX


----------



## Wreth (Jun 20, 2010)

Glados, Dr Nefarious, and of course bowser, if only because you have to give him credit for not giving up.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 20, 2010)

Sindri (from Dawn of War). Followed very closely by Radec (killzone).


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 20, 2010)

Master Hand.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Sindri


 
SSSSSIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIII [/Bale]


----------

